# HEDGEHOG ALERT!



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I have been looking for a hedgehog EVERYWHERE!! But can't find a breeder that will respond to my emails or a breeder at all!! Anyone living in North Jersey could you tell me where you got your hedgehogs and how long you had to wait for them to contact you? I emailed Jersey Hedgehogs but it's been 3 days and still no response  My friend waited a month and still no response! So anyone who has bought from Jersey Hedgehogs or any other breeder for that matter PLEASE tell me where you got your little bundle of joy

Thanks y'all


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I was born and raised in Northern Jersey. Oakland. Where are you located.
Here are some NJ breeders from our list:
Jersey Hedgehogs
Union, NJ

[email protected]
www.jerseyhedgehogs.com

Small hobby breeder litters available couple times of year. At Jersey Hedgehogs we breed for temperament, for this reason we keep our herd small so they can receive the attention they need. Visit our website for more information.
Merri's hedgehogs
Meredith Pyle
Roebling, Nj

[email protected]

I am a small scale breeder that focuses on health and temperament first and unique colorations second. I am slowly expanding my herd but because my hedgies are my beloved pets first and breeding animals second my hoglets go quickly. Reserve one today! I am expecting to have a litter ready in the fall.

Jessica Patterson
Hampton, NJ

[email protected]
freewebs.com/jesspatt24

I currently have one breeding pair. Female is Chocolate, Male is Cinnacot. First litter due middle/late August.

Crystal Widzins
Lindenwold, New jersey

http://[email protected]
[email protected]

Jerseys sweetest hedgehogs// I am a small scale breeder with 2 breeding females tuffy an princess as of right now I have 6 babies and 2 of them are AVAILABLE NOW ( 1 male 1 female) i will be breeding again sometime in mid to late September if you would like to be put on my waiting list please give me a call My 2 females are chocolate pinto and my male is black and white pinto we hand feed and socialize at 3 weeks old we breed for excellent health and temperament you can call anytime call me @(856)258-4800 or email @ [email protected]

Megan Rademacher
Milltown, NJ

908-812-6805

[email protected]
www.facebook.com/CarpeNoctemHedgehogs

I will be a small hobby breeder, My breeding pair is a Algerian Black Male, and an Algerian Dark Grey Female. I am hoping to breed some beautiful dark hoglets. I will have litters once, or twice a year. My first litter should be ready next January or February.

and lastly: 
Crystal Widzins
Lindenwold, New jersey

[email protected]

Jerseys sweetest hedgehogs // Iam a small scale breeder with 2 breeding females tuffy and princess as of right now I have 6 babies that are all sold( I am sorry) but I will be breeding again sometime in early to mid august if you would like to be on that waiting list please give me a call my 2 females are chocolate pinto and my male is black and white pinto.. We hand feed and socialize at 3 weeks old we breed for excellent health and temperament call anytime thank you and I hope to hear from you!! Call me @(856)258-4800 or e-mail me @ [email protected]

I've never used any of them but good luck.


----------



## chocola98 (Jan 7, 2013)

momIImany said:


> I was born and raised in Northern Jersey. Oakland. Where are you located.
> Here are some NJ breeders from our list:
> Jersey Hedgehogs
> Union, NJ
> ...


Where did you get your hedgehog?? I emailed all of those places on the list but most of them are all outdated


----------

